# Wago 750-652 Registerkommunikation



## Lars123 (22 Dezember 2014)

Moin,

ich wollte eine 750-652 per Programm einstellen. Im Handbuch findet man ja das Thema Registerkommunikation, aber wie macht man das?

Ich habe bisher kein Beispiel gefunden. Wie schreibt man diese Control- und Statusbytes? Meine Karte hat die Anfangsadresse %IB0 %QB0 24 Bytes lang.



Hat jemand sowas schon mal gemacht?


Lars


----------



## gravieren (22 Dezember 2014)

Lars123 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eine 750-652 per Programm einstellen.



Was willst du einstellen  ?

Warum über Registerkommunikation ?


----------



## Lars123 (22 Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte hier bei mir das Problem das sich die Karte wieder in Default stellt....deswegen wollte ich nach jedem Neustart die Karte richtig stellen...24Bytes...rs485...9600baut usw


----------



## gravieren (22 Dezember 2014)

Lars123 schrieb:


> Ich hatte hier bei mir das Problem das sich die Karte wieder in Default stellt....deswegen wollte ich nach jedem Neustart die Karte richtig stellen...24Bytes...rs485...9600baut usw



24 Bytes ist default, diese reichen normalerweise auch.  (Habe bis jetzt noch KEINE 48 bit benötigt)
Ob sich diese per Initialisierung anpassen lassen weiß ich nicht.


RS485 und 9600 Baud --> default.

Die o.g. werden bei der Initialisierung gesetzt.
Z.b.  kannst du beim Aufruf RS232 und 19200 baud setzen.


----------



## Lars123 (22 Dezember 2014)

Mhh komisch warum stand meine auf RS232.....Mhhh


----------



## gravieren (22 Dezember 2014)

Lars123 schrieb:


> Mhh komisch warum stand meine auf RS232.....Mhhh



Grundsätzlich kannst du die Baud, RS232, RS485 . . . setzen.
Auch Start, Stop, Protokoll RTS/CTS/xOn/xOff . . .


----------



## Lars123 (22 Dezember 2014)

Aber wie macht man das? Ich blicke da noch nicht so durch mit diesen Status und Control Byttes wie setzt man diese


----------



## gravieren (23 Dezember 2014)

Lars123 schrieb:


> Aber wie macht man das? Ich blicke da noch nicht so durch mit diesen Status und Control Byttes wie setzt man diese



Hi
Da gibt es LIBs dafür  (Von Wago)

Hier examples zum "einstieg".


----------



## gravieren (23 Dezember 2014)

Hi

Oder direkt hier:

http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...&frontendId=frontendGeneral_cms_de-de&lang=de


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (12 Februar 2015)

Hallo Lars123,

alternativ zu der Dir schon zur Verfügung gestellten Bibliothek "Serial_Interface_01.lib", können bei den Klemmen „750-65x/003-000“ die Übertragungsparameter mit dem Programm „WAGO-I/O-Check 3“ verändert und in die Klemme geschrieben werden.


----------

